#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Лингдум (фото)

## Yagmort

традиция Зурман Кагью, Сикким, январь 2010

----------

Janna (28.11.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (29.11.2010), Клим Самгин (28.11.2010)

----------

